# 1648 CC tracker jet. He stole my idea!



## reedjj (Jul 7, 2011)

Not sure who this cat is but I saw his video on youtube today while looking at jon boats (like I always do Lol). 

This is exactly what I had in mind for a tracker 1648 or the Alumacraft 1648. Simple, bare bones, economical, utilitarian, custom/homemade jet boat that would be just as badazz or better than the factory rigged Lowe or G3 models currently available.

Looks like its movin right along with that 60/40 on a 1648.

https://www.youtube.com/user/smlucas488vs


----------



## hotshotinn (Jul 7, 2011)

I like that boat to.Tracker or Lowe wood a good


----------



## hotshotinn (Jul 9, 2011)

How fast you think that Tracker runs with that 60/40 Mercury on there?


----------



## reedjj (Jul 9, 2011)

That boat hull doesn't weigh very much. Looks like all he did was slap a center console and an aluminum box with a seat mounted on it in the hull. He's got a trolling motor up front probably mounted the TM battery under the console. He's got a little 6 gallon tank and 1 more batt in back. 

Someone on here has a G3 1656 CCJ with a 40jet. Cant remember who right now. And I dont remember if the Yamaha 40jet is a 60/40 or a 40/30? I think they said it ran around 30mph. I would assume that this narrower, lighter boat would run at least that with a 60/40 maybe even 35-40mph? No tunnell on the grizzley though.


----------



## susqyg3 (Jul 10, 2011)

I would think you're looking at high 20's depending on load.. The yamaha 40 jet that comes on the 1656 ccj is a F60 four stroke 60/40.. That tracker is a nice looking rig.. I have a g3 1756 cc w/ a 90/65 yamaha 4 stroke on it, and I see around 35mph on the gps


----------



## reedjj (Jul 13, 2011)

Seems like a lot of guys with jets normally see around 30-35mph. Doesn't seem to matter if its a 1648 with a merc 25jet or a 18footer with a 90/60! 

40mph must be a hard barrier to break with a jet outboard? The only ones that seem to get over 40mph are 150hp jets and up. For instance I see some of the guys that have 225hp and 250hp jets are only running around 50mph.

Fender said he was running in the 50's I think!


----------



## reedjj (Jul 13, 2011)

I commented on the video and asked him his GPS speed. He said he would get back to me.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jul 19, 2011)

reedjj said:


> Seems like a lot of guys with jets normally see around 30-35mph. Doesn't seem to matter if its a 1648 with a merc 25jet or a 18footer with a 90/60!
> 
> 40mph must be a hard barrier to break with a jet outboard? The only ones that seem to get over 40mph are 150hp jets and up. For instance I see some of the guys that have 225hp and 250hp jets are only running around 50mph.
> 
> Fender said he was running in the 50's I think!



40mph is easy to get to, getting over that's the hard part. I run a 16' 42" Blazer SS with a 40/28 evinrude and I'm running in the low 40's. 40mph is kinda the standard on my part of the river and we have a 40hp limit. Most guysaround here run a 60/40 on about a 16'-17' 48" .080 gauge boat.


----------



## hotshotinn (Jul 19, 2011)

Just think how it would go with out the weight of the console in there and the 20 gallon gas tank.IF it was me i would be runing it with tiller handle and 6 gallon gas.Lighter in weight would be more speed =D> He has a nice boat there and i like it do not get me wrong =D>


----------



## Smells Fishy (Jul 19, 2011)

the point of the front console is most likely for running skinny water i would think


----------

